# Litter sizes



## knightrider (Sep 13, 2010)

Just curious what the average litter sizes are for toys, minis and the standards?

I've been doing some research on my next poodle pup and looking at breeder websites...I own two standards now and have been contemplating either a mini or maybe a toy although I'm not sure a toy would work in my household.

Looking at the reputable breeders though, there are some whom have wait lists... and I'm just kind of wondering when I contact them if its feasible for me to get a put in which litter and when... so curious if their are avg. litter sizes that I can guage...

I'm still toying with the size I wnat. When I was looking for my last dog, my intention was to get a mini, however, I ended up with another standard... still toying with the idea of smaller... I am competing in rally and agility so am trying to factor in what I want competitively too...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As a general rule, the smaller the dog, the smaller the litter - think 1 - 4 for toy, 3 - 5 for mini and 5 - 8+ for standard. But the litter size can be affected by many things, including inbreeding, and can be very idiosynchratic. Toys have been known to have large litters, and standards singletons...


----------

